# Anyone have need of an ordained minister?



## VikingAdventurer (Jun 3, 2015)

I was bored tonight.
So, I decided to become an ordained minister. ::angelic::

That's right, I am officially an ordained minister of the Universal Life Church. No, this isn't a joke. I'm now legally allowed to perform weddings, funerals etc.

That being said, if anyone wants to get married, let me know, and we can come to some kind of arrangement.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 3, 2015)

Welcome to the club! 

Been ordained since 2009. I mostly do earth based and Gothic weddings.

First wedding I ever did was Pagan/Gothic and then that led to a second.

There's no resources for those here who aren't god squatters, so if you're not a holy roller, your only options are a notary or the JOP.

The hubs and I did that, and no one should ever be stuck with that option due to no other choice.

I've done pet blessings too (all my pet blessings are Buddhist...I, myself, am a Taoist) and was supposed to perform a traditional-ish American Indian funeral, but that fell through.

Anyway...congrats and have fun!


----------



## Odin (Jun 3, 2015)

Already hitched to Frigg... ... ::meh::

Mumbles... ball and chain... ::grumpy::

Don't do divorces?::woot:: eh...

ahh... ahh.. naw naw forget it...::blackeye::

What what I didn't say anything... I love Fridays... ::bag::


Freaking Norse pantheon... ::facepalm::




off to vallhalla...::drinkingbuddy::


Bee back soon... Hunny Bunny::angelic::  mumumble mumble.... Frigga... !...::shifty::


No sleep makes for fine hallucinations.


----------



## Odin (Jun 3, 2015)

Also @Viking_Adventurer ... just to clarify my funny rating was a hearty laugh of joy and merriment with ya brother... This is real cool...

http://www.ulc.org/

.... We should have more specific ratings ... maybe...


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 3, 2015)

Odin said:


> Also @Viking_Adventurer ... just to clarify my funny rating was a hearty laugh of joy and merriment with ya brother... This is real cool...
> 
> http://www.ulc.org/
> 
> .... We should have more specific ratings ... maybe...




I don't think he'd take it wrong, Odin.

You're funny and if it's any consolation, you make me laugh.

Laughing's good for ya!


----------



## Tude (Jun 3, 2015)

Ha! No more being hitched for me. Easy to get into and a bitch to get out of, especially is ex partner had to spend 8 yrs in jail and money grubbing lawyers trying to paw over everything we owned and had already split up years before.  no ring shall be on mah finger evah again. But good on for you all, have several friends who have been ordained too.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 3, 2015)

Tude said:


> Ha! No more being hitched for me. Easy to get into and a bitch to get out of, especially is ex partner had to spend 8 yrs in jail and money grubbing lawyers trying to paw over everything we owned and had already split up years before.  no ring shall be on mah finger evah again. But good on for you all, have several friends who have been ordained too.




Do I ever hear you on that one, Tude!

My hubs is 15 years older than me, and we've been married 21 years.

Marriage is not what I envisioned. My own fault I guess.

Anyway, when he's gone (if he goes first...he's liable to outlive us all) I'm selling every single thing I own and hitting the road with my Boodya.


----------



## Tude (Jun 3, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> Do I ever hear you on that one, Tude!
> 
> My hubs is 15 years older than me, and we've been married 21 years.
> 
> ...



Yeah I married a real ass. He had girlfriends before we married, while married and afterwards. he's now remarried to 1st wife, poor fool.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 3, 2015)

Tude said:


> Yeah I married a real ass. He had girlfriends before we married, while married and afterwards. he's now remarried to 1st wife, poor fool.



I'm wife number 3...and while he has no girlfriends, never has and he has two exes he despises and who despise him...but he's from a different generation and expects things to be a certain way that this independent bitch  isn't going to do.

His mom waited on his dad, "obeyed" his dad...um...no.

I'm not easy to live with, either and I'm just too independent. 

Ha ha!


----------



## G Allin G (Jun 3, 2015)

I too am ordained because I was bored one day. Haha. Never got around to getting registered or ordering my certificates yet though.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 3, 2015)

i've been ordained since 2000.


----------



## Durp (Jun 3, 2015)

Me too! Hahaha! Looks like stp can fill all your spiritual needs! Any one want to come to my service? Its byob tho unfortunatley. Wait a sec.... any one know how to use that to not have to pay taxes?


----------

